# Anyone take a picture of all your flashlights on display? I have.



## ericjohn (Sep 19, 2011)

You see marriage is all about comprimise; the lamp and the frame on the top shel belong to my wife. so do all of the books and paper behind my back pack. All of the flashlights on the top shelf currently have batteries in them should I run into darkness at any time. I put them on display, but I carry them normally in my backpack and they are the black Mini Maglite incan; the blue Energizer Find Me flashlight: and the pelican MityLite 1900.


----------



## saypat (Sep 20, 2011)

I was afraid to even open this post! One friend showed me a picture of his collection but said it was an old picture and he had about 30 more lights than were in the picture of roughly 100. I spoke with a distributor of Peak lights and he said he knew guys who had collections worth $40K. I have 7 lights, but I never thought i would. Another on order at present and waiting for another at years end.

marriage isn't about finding the right person, it's about being the right person ")


----------



## Size15's (Sep 20, 2011)

We have a whole sub-forum dedicated to flashlight collections. I'll move this thread there.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 20, 2011)

I have given up on takes photos of my full collection, I only take photos of selected parts of it.

Here is my shining lights:





Or my small lights:





I do also have a few larger lights .


----------



## Wrend (Sep 20, 2011)

I probably only have a hand full of flashlights and a few lasers around the home. I wouldn't consider myself a collector though; just a bit of a techie who favors the small, bright, tactical/utility type lights.

I do also have a Victorinox (Swiss Army) knife with an LED light on it that I find entertaining at some level.


----------



## Slasher42 (Sep 21, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I have given up on takes photos of my full collection, I only take photos of selected parts of it.
> 
> Here is my shining lights:
> 
> ...




Super Jealous...If I won the lottery I'd have collections like that


----------



## saypat (Sep 21, 2011)

please put me in your will for your flashlight collection!


----------



## HKJ (Sep 21, 2011)

saypat said:


> please put me in your will for your flashlight collection!



I do hope it will be a long time before I need a will.
One more picture of AAA lights:


----------



## Biomeccanoide (Oct 4, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I have given up on takes photos of my full collection, I only take photos of selected parts of it.
> 
> Here is my shining lights:



WOW
All titanium?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 4, 2011)

Biomeccanoide said:


> WOW
> All titanium?



No, some titanium some stainless steel.


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 4, 2011)

Any titanium surefire hosts?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 4, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Any titanium surefire hosts?



There is one in the above lineup:


----------



## HKJ (Oct 4, 2011)

Oops dublicate post.


----------



## Ilikelite (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my first time posting images so I hope it works and I apologize for the bad pics. The ex got just about everything including my camera so I'm using my phone. 

I'm using an old oakley sunglasses case to display just about anything. Guns, knives, and flashlights.


----------



## HBlight (Oct 29, 2011)

*sorry, but I am try to post a picture and it is not working.... I am sure I am doing something wrong. I will figure it out and will edit this post soon...*


----------



## 707electrician (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a feeling that joining this forum was a mistake and now my wallet is going to start hurting


----------



## davidmace (Nov 1, 2011)

OK, I'm going to get one now, or I will not have courage to read on this forum anymore.


----------

